# Starter gear problems



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

I am about to relace my second one now... my question is does anyone make a stronger one or is there something I need to do to keep from busting these?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't get all these post about the starter gears breaking ????? Is it that people are pushing the start button while the engine is running and breaking gears that way ? Just wondering...


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

No mine have broke starting the bike. Usually caused by a low battery and the engine kicks back. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

My arctic cat had the same issue with kickback. You're lucky it's destroying starters instead of your engine case. 

Mine took out the stator side cover and damaged the engine case however I was able to salvage it thanks to a buddy with a machine shop. 

Required pulling the engine and some downtime. 

For my engine which is not the kawi v twin there's a starter clutch that can be installed and eliminate the kickback carnage. I don't know if there's a similar fix but if you're getting lots of kickback the starter is the absolute cheapest thing that can be destroyed when the engine kicks back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

Muzzy makes a HD one but you can also get one from a 2012 I'm pretty sure they are the same they are way beefier my buddy just bought one. Wish they had them the year I went through 2 it's also cause by starting when it's cold especially if you have a cdi that advances timing


Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I've been told the Prairies have a stronger starter gear I don't know why the smaller motor would but that's just what I've been told.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm gonna try this one and take out some timing on my msd and see if that helps any. If you change to a heavier/beefier gear would that cause something else to bust? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

I think the gears are weak jmo but Kawasaki knows it that's why the 2012 have a stronger gear 


Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


----------



## birddog76 (Mar 12, 2010)

i found if you hold ur starter button down longer after it starts will help also. replaced my gear a couple months ago , have a dynatek which does advance timing ,cold start is the major culprit. u can hold starter button after it starts foe a second or 2 want hurt it.


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have found the heavier Prairie 650/700 fly wheel to help on the built motors,I broke a few the switched my 1000 to the prairie fly wheel and no issues yet,need fly wheel and the prairie pickup coil mount,it moves the pickup coil out some to clear the heavier fly wheel.I have the starter gear and limiter gears and also have some flywheels,not sure about the pickup mounts would need to check.would like to add you cant do this on the FI bikes but you can use the prairie starter gear and limiter gear on FI just not the flywheel mod


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine broke from 'kick-back'. Was running 93 octane, (thought I could go faster...lol). Now I just stay w/87.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

biggun u jus gt to much hp in that fatboyz bike. i jus dnt what it is about them 2 bikes that wer built in that shop bt they jus flat out scoot. ol blacky ready to rip a hole open.


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

you got that right Ethan!


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

I had this happen 2 times years back. I was running FCR's and 13 to 1 compression. Didnt think it would be a problem with the lower comp. and stock carbs.


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

I think it has alot to do with the tune on the motors and the timing,it plays a factor.


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

This is what I found today. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Well that just sucks.Hope you found all those teeth.


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yea I think I found all of them. I'm going to do some good cleaning in there and put it back together tomorrow. And take most all of my timing out via the msd. Hope this helps with the kickback. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

